# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  बार बार अपनी सिस्टम को फोर्मेट करने से आजादी चाहते हो????

## saam

*में पिछले कइ दिन से देखा हे की फोरम पर GHOST के सूत्र की डिमांड हे में यहाँ इसी बारे में एक जानकारी देने की कोशिश करता हु,
ये जानकारी पुराने फोरम के एक तकनिकी जानकार ने दी थी.
बस उसे ही में यहाँ आप लोगो को बता रहा हु.
*

----------


## hot-men

> *[FONT="]में पिछले कइ दिन से देखा हे की फोरम पर [/FONT]GHOST [FONT="]के सूत्र की डिमांड हे में यहाँ इसी बारे में एक जानकारी देने की कोशिश करता हु[/FONT],
> [FONT="]ये जानकारी पुराने फोरम के एक तकनिकी जानकार ने दी थी.
> बस उसे ही में यहाँ आप लोगो को बता रहा हु.[/FONT]
> *


*इस जानकारी को हमारे साथ भी बाटियें मित्र.*

----------


## Dark Rider

ओके thnx  साम भाई मेरी मदद के लिए ,

----------


## saam

*आप की सिस्टम में जब कोई फाइल करप्ट हो जाती हे, सिस्टम स्लो हो जाती हे, बार बार हेंग होती हे तब आप उसे हल करने की कोशिश करते हे पर अगर तकलीफ का कोई हल नहीं मिलता तो आपको मजबूरन आपकी सिस्टम फॉर्मेट करना पड़ता हे, जो की काफी समय लेता हे पहेले फोर्मेट करने के लिए ४०-४५ मिनिट और फिर मधरबोर्ड के ड्राइवर वगेरा इंस्टाल करने के बाद जिस सोफ्टवेअर की जरुरत हे उस सोफ्टवेअर को इंस्टाल करना, मतलब की अगर आपको कम सोफ्टवेअर की जरुर हे तो भी आपका १.५ या २ घंटा पक्का.*

----------


## saam

> *इस जानकारी को हमारे साथ भी बाटियें मित्र.*





> ओके thnx  साम भाई मेरी मदद के लिए ,


*इसमें सुक्रिया की क्या बात हे भाई. 
तुमने जो किया हे ये फोरम के लिए इतना तो कोई भी नहीं करता.
*

----------


## saam

*तो अब आपको अपनी सिस्टम को बार बार फॉर्मेट करने की कोई जरुरत नहीं हे क्योकि इसका एक हल में आपको दिखा रहा हु....*

----------


## saam

*सबसे पहेले आप लोग इस फाइल को डाउनलोड करे. बहोत छोटी सी फाइल हे.

*

----------


## saam

*अब इस फाइल को मनोज भाई के दिए हुए किसी भी ISO BURN सोफ्टवेअर से BURN करले.

एक सोफ्टवेअर की लिंक तो में दे रहा हु.
आप लोग यहाँ ये ये सोफ्टवेअर डाउनलोड करके इसे बर्न कर सकते हे या फिर ULTRA ISO, MAGIC ISO, NERO जेसे किसी भी सोफ्टवेअर से ये BURN कर सकते हे.
*

----------


## saam

*अब CD को BURN करने के बाद आप घोस्ट नामक executable अर्थात ghost.exe को रन कराते हे तो आपको एक वेलकम स्क्रीन मिलेगी आपको यहा पर ओके पर क्लिक करना हे या एंटर दबाना हे*

----------


## saam

*उसके बाद या तो आप माउस से यहा जाये -local>partition>to image और या फिर कीबोर्ड के द्वारा L P I बटन दबाए*

----------


## saam

*दोस्तों पिछली पोस्ट में हमने घोस्ट के द्वारा आपने ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम का बेकप लिया जिस फाइल में हमने इस बेकप को सेव किया था उसका नाम हमने backup.gho रखा था, अब हम उसी फाइल के द्वारा अपने ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम को रिस्टोर करेंगे.

*

----------


## saam

*घोस्ट की C.D.को बूट करते ही आपके सामने वेलकम स्क्रीन आएगी जिस पर या तो एंटर दबाना हे या ओके पर क्लिक करना हे, अगली स्क्रीन पर आपको यहा जाना हे
local>partition>from image
यदि आप कीबोर्ड का प्रयोग करना चाहते हे तो कीबोर्ड के द्वारा टाइप करे LPF
*

----------


## saam

*अब आपके सामने जो स्क्रीन आएगी उसमे लाल रंग से दर्शाये गए उलटे त्रिभुज के निशान पर क्लिक करने पर आपके सामने पार्टीशन्स की लिस्ट आ जायेगी आपको इसमें से वो पार्टीशन सिलेक्ट करना हे जहाँ पर आपकी बेकप फाइल सेव की हुयी हे, उदाहरण के लिए हमने उस फाइल को डी ड्राइव में सेव किया हे तो हम ने डी को सिलेक्ट किया हे.*

----------


## saam

*जैसे ही आप डी ड्राइव पर क्लिक करेंगे तो आपके सामने डी ड्राइव के कंटेंट आ जायेंगे जिसमे आपको बेकप फाइल backup.gho भी दिखाई देगी ,बस आपको उसी फाइल पर क्लिक करना हे*

----------


## saam

*इस फाइल पर क्लिक करते ही आपके सामने आने वाली स्क्रीन दर्शाएगी कि इस फाइल में जो ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम हे उस ड्राइव का volume label क्या हे |यहा आपको एंटर दबाना हे *

----------


## saam

*अब अगली स्क्रीन पर आपके सामने आपके सिस्टम में लगी गयी हार्ड डिस्क कि लिस्ट आ जायेगी ,यहा आपको वो हार्ड डिस्क सिलेक्ट करनी हे जिसमे आप घोस्ट के द्वारा विन्डोज़ इंस्टाल करना चाहते हे |उसके बाद ओके पर क्लिक कीजिये*

----------


## saam

*हार्ड डिस्क सिलेक्ट करते ही आपके सामने उस हार्ड डिस्क के पार्टीशन्स की लिस्ट आ जायेगी ,आपको इसमें से वो पार्टीशन सिलेक्ट करना हे जिसमे आप ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करना चाहते |सामान्यतः यह सी ड्राइव ही होता हे*

----------


## saam

*जैसे ही आप इस ड्राइव को सिलेक्ट करेंगे तो आपके सामने एक कन्फर्मेशन संदेश आएगा जो आपको यह चेतावनी दे रहा होगा कि पार्टीशन रिस्टोर करने से आपका उस ड्राइव का सारा डेटा उड़ जायेगा ,जिसे वापस लाना बहुत मुश्किल हे |यहा पर आश्वस्त होने के बाद आपको या तो y दबाना हे या फिर yes पर क्लिक करना हे |बस y दबाते ही रिकवरी प्रोसेस शुरू हो जायेगा* 

*एक आवश्यक बात -इस पार्टीशन को बहुत अच्छी तरह से सोच समझ कर ही सिलेक्ट करे क्यूंकि एक बार रिकवरी प्रोसेस आरम्भ हो जाने के बाद इसको रोक पाना असम्भव हे*

----------


## saam

*ये प्रक्रिया खत्म होने पर ही आपका बेकअप रिस्टोर हो जायेगा.*

----------


## The Master

मित्र आपने बहोत सरलता से और स्टेप बाय स्टेप जानकारी दि है ।


शुक्रिया एवम धन्यवाद मित्र ।


:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## saam

> मित्र आपने बहोत सरलता से और स्टेप बाय स्टेप जानकारी दि है ।
> 
> 
> शुक्रिया एवम धन्यवाद मित्र ।



*मेरे इस सूत्र में आने के लिए बहोत बहोत धन्यवाद.*:salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत ही शानदार कार्य मित्र ................

----------


## mindblocker

> :mepullhair::mepullhair::mepullhair::mepullhair:


hehehehehe... chalo koi baat nai...

----------


## mindblocker

*EK NO..... EK NO...... EK NO........ FULLY SOILD.. meri taraf se REPO ********

----------


## saam

> बहुत ही शानदार कार्य मित्र ................


*सुक्रिया भाई आपका.*

----------


## saam

> hehehehehe... chalo koi baat nai...



*माफ़ करना भाई आपकी मदद नहीं सका.
आप लाख दुखो की एक दवा, सबका मालिक एक,  मास्टर भाई से बात कीजिये १००% आपकी समस्या हल हो जायेगी.*

----------


## Teach Guru

सूत्र के सफल होने कि हार्दिक बधाई मित्र saam............

----------


## saam

> सूत्र के सफल होने कि हार्दिक बधाई मित्र saam............



*बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया.*

----------


## skcom

हॉं, stat hard disk se

----------


## saam

> हॉं, stat hard disk se



:mepullhair::BangHead::mepullhair::BangHead:

*भाई ये क्या लिखा हे????


अगर किसी को समज आये तो बताना....*

----------


## raj_kumar8741

मित्र में इस फाइल को ultra iso  में कैसे बर्न करू कृपया snapshot   से समझाने की कृपया करे

----------


## saam

> मित्र में इस फाइल को ultra iso  में कैसे बर्न करू कृपया snapshot   से समझाने की कृपया करे


*ISO फाइल को सबसे पहेले राईट क्लीक कर के इस तरह से BURN TO DISK पर क्लीक करे.*





*इसके बाद ये बॉक्स खुलेगा इसमें आपको BURN पर क्लिक करना हे आप यह कोई बदलाव चाहते हे तो कर सकते हे.*

----------


## henna80

Thank u Mere Bhai Bahut bhadhiya

----------


## raj_kumar8741

मित्र cd burn  करने के बाद cd को खली दिखा रहा है 
और property  चेक करने पर डाटा 2.86 MB दिखा रहा है
आपने जो फाइल ghost.exe बताई है वो कहा पर मिलेगी

----------


## saam

> मित्र cd burn  करने के बाद cd को खली दिखा रहा है 
> और property  चेक करने पर डाटा 2.86 MB दिखा रहा है
> आपने जो फाइल ghost.exe बताई है वो कहा पर मिलेगी



*उसमे कुछ नहीं मिल रहा तो कोई बात नहीं आप C.D. को ड्राइव में डालकर सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट कीजिये ये काम करेगी....
*

----------


## raj_kumar8741

मित्र मैंने जो image  फाइल बनायीं है वो २ पार्ट्स में आ रही है क्योकि image बनाते टाइम मैंने जिस drive को destination पथ में डाला था उसमे space कम था इसलिए 95% पूरा होने के बाद बाकि 5% मुझे दुसरे drive में डालना पड़ा जिससे की २ images बन गयी है
अब आप मुझे यह बता दो की क्या एन दोनों image से data restore किया जा सकेगा या फिर मुझको दोबारा imge बनाने पड़ेगी

----------


## saam

> मित्र मैंने जो image  फाइल बनायीं है वो २ पार्ट्स में आ रही है क्योकि image बनाते टाइम मैंने जिस drive को destination पथ में डाला था उसमे space कम था इसलिए 95% पूरा होने के बाद बाकि 5% मुझे दुसरे drive में डालना पड़ा जिससे की २ images बन गयी है
> अब आप मुझे यह बता दो की क्या एन दोनों image से data restore किया जा सकेगा या फिर मुझको दोबारा imge बनाने पड़ेगी



*दुबारा ही बनालो यार....*

----------


## hamraaz

मेरे सिस्टम मे दो o/s क्या मे घोस्ट बना सकता हु

----------


## iamg

> *पार्टीशन को सिलेक्ट करके ओके पर क्लिक कीजिये |याद रहे जब तक आप किसी पार्टीशन को सिलेक्ट नही करेंगे ओके का बटन हाई लाईट नही होगा*


but ghost ko bar bar use karne se hard disk me problem be aa sakte he

----------


## saam

> but ghost ko bar bar use karne se hard disk me problem be aa sakte he


*भाई आप पूछ रहे हे की बता रहे हे....*

----------


## hamraaz

iske बाद क्या होगा kaise फोर्मेट maarege

----------


## saam

> मेरे सिस्टम मे दो o/s क्या मे घोस्ट बना सकता हु



*जी बिलकुल बना सकते हे में भी दो OS  ही इस्तेमाल करता हु....*

----------


## saam

> iske बाद क्या होगा kaise फोर्मेट maarege



*आप बात को समझे ही नहीं....
आप बेकअप बना लीजिए और उस बेकअप को सेव करके रखिये जब भी सिस्टम में तकलीफ हो उसे रिस्टोर कर दीजिए....

फोर्मेट करने की कोई जरुरत नहीं हे.... अपने आप ही हो जायेगा.*

----------


## manaw

बाहुत  ही अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान की हैं मित्र इससे हम सभी सदस्यो की बाहुत सारी समस्याओ का हल हो जाएगा ।

----------


## saam

> बाहुत  ही अच्छी जानकारी प्रदान की हैं मित्र इससे हम सभी सदस्यो की बाहुत सारी समस्याओ का हल हो जाएगा ।



*एक छोटा सा योगदान हे मेरा फोरम के लिए....*

----------


## manisha jain

> :mepullhair::BangHead::mepullhair::BangHead:
> 
> *भाई ये क्या लिखा हे????
> 
> 
> अगर किसी को समज आये तो बताना....*


sata hard disk se

----------


## manisha jain

> मित्र मैंने जो image  फाइल बनायीं है वो २ पार्ट्स में आ रही है क्योकि image बनाते टाइम मैंने जिस drive को destination पथ में डाला था उसमे space कम था इसलिए 95% पूरा होने के बाद बाकि 5% मुझे दुसरे drive में डालना पड़ा जिससे की २ images बन गयी है
> अब आप मुझे यह बता दो की क्या एन दोनों image से data restore किया जा सकेगा या फिर मुझको दोबारा imge बनाने पड़ेगी


dobara banae ki jarurat nahi hai dono file ek sath rakh do fir restore karo ho jayega

----------


## manisha jain

ISSE WINDOWS 7 KI GHOST FILE NAHI BANA SAKTE.....................

----------


## saam

> ISSE WINDOWS 7 KI GHOST FILE NAHI BANA SAKTE.....................






* 
भाई आप बता रहे हे या पुछ रहे हे????

अगर आप बता रहे हे तो में आपसे कहे दू की मेने इससे W7 की GHOST FILE  बनाई हुई हे....  *

----------


## rani111verma

bahu hi badiya hai bhai meri or se ++++++++++++++++lelo

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## indoree

> आशा दिला के कहाँ गए मित्रों....... कोई जानकारी तो दो आगे...


दोस्त ये अच्छा है की अपने काफी पुराने सूत्र पर पोस्ट किया है आप यहाँ जाये आपको सारी जानकारी हमरे मित्र सेम की द्वारा दी गयी है और घोस्ट को में आज तक इस्तेमाल कर रहां हू और इसे इस्तेमाल करते करते लगभग १० साल हो चुके है और ये आज भी शानदार कार्य करता है ...  राज इंदोरी 

बार बार अपनी सिस्टम को फोर्मेट करने से आजादी चाहते हो ????
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8384

----------


## sonysarika

> दोस्त ये अच्छा है की अपने काफी पुराने सूत्र पर पोस्ट किया है आप यहाँ जाये आपको सारी जानकारी हमरे मित्र सेम की द्वारा दी गयी है और घोस्ट को में आज तक इस्तेमाल कर रहां हू और इसे इस्तेमाल करते करते लगभग १० साल हो चुके है और ये आज भी शानदार कार्य करता है ...  राज इंदोरी 
> 
> बार बार अपनी सिस्टम को फोर्मेट करने से आजादी चाहते हो ????
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8384


धन्यवाद मित्र इन्दौरी जी और सैम जी ... एक जिज्ञासा और है... क्या घोस्ट को बूटेबल पेनड्राइव से भी बूट कर बैकअप लिया जा सकता है? कैसे कृपया कोई विद्वान मित्र मेरी सहायता करें.

----------


## sonysarika

> धन्यवाद मित्र इन्दौरी जी और सैम जी ... एक जिज्ञासा और है... क्या घोस्ट को बूटेबल पेनड्राइव से भी बूट कर बैकअप लिया जा सकता है? कैसे कृपया कोई विद्वान मित्र मेरी सहायता करें.


 मित्रों क्या किसी को इसकी जानकारी नही?????? आश्चर्य है...... मैंने भी कई सॉफ्टवेर अजमाए पर कोई काम नही बना.....कृपया कोई विद्वान मित्र मेरी सहायता करें.

----------


## sonysarika

मित्रों मेरी तकनीकी जानकारी बहुत अधिक नहीं है. पर मित्र इन्दौरी जी.. मनोज जोशी जी  तथा डार्क राइडर जैसे मित्रों के प्रोत्साहन व सहयोग तथा बार बार के प्रयास से मैंने बहुत कुछ सीखा है.. मित्र साम को एक अच्छा सूत्र बनाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद... वास्तव में मुझे सभी बैकअप एंड रिकवरी टूल में घोस्ट ही सबसे बेहतरीन लगा. सुविज्ञ मित्र अपने बहुमूल्य विचार दें...

----------


## shankar52

HBCD इसका फुल वर्जन मिलेगा 15. २

----------


## pkj21

अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी महोदय ।

----------


## pkj21

क्या सविता भाभी सीरीज मिलेगी

----------


## dontklpd

*meri taraf se REPO ********

----------


## pkpasi

यदि किसी मित्र को इसकी आवश्यकता है तो बताए।

----------


## superidiotonline

यह बहुत पुराना मेथड है।

----------


## pkpasi

> यह बहुत पुराना मेथड है।


phir bhi bahut accha kaam karta hai

OLD IS GOLD

----------


## superidiotonline

> phir bhi bahut accha kaam karta hai
> 
> OLD IS GOLD


इसमें हार्ड-ड्राइव की इमेज़ बनानी पड़ती है जो श्रम-साध्य है। आजकल बेहतरीन विकल्प मौजूद हैं। उन विकल्पों पर प्रकाश डालें तो मेहरबानी होगी।

----------


## pkpasi

> इसमें हार्ड-ड्राइव की इमेज़ बनानी पड़ती है जो श्रम-साध्य है। आजकल बेहतरीन विकल्प मौजूद हैं। उन विकल्पों पर प्रकाश डालें तो मेहरबानी होगी।


तो आप ही कोई बेहतर उपाय बता दीजिए

----------


## MahaThug

> यदि किसी मित्र को इसकी आवश्यकता है तो बताए।


लगता है की मुझे ईसका उपयोग मुझे करना चाहिए। लेकिन क्या यह विन्डोझ ७ और उसके बाद की ओएस के साथ काम करता है?

----------


## pkpasi

> लगता है की मुझे ईसका उपयोग मुझे करना चाहिए। लेकिन क्या यह विन्डोझ ७ और उसके बाद की ओएस के साथ काम करता है?


7 पर काम करता है मगर 8,10 का नही पता

----------


## superidiotonline

अनीता जी, दौड़कर आइए। ई-सिगरेट बेचने वाले आ गए।

----------

